

ChocolateAsAService - jkaykin

I am starting a new side project called Curious Chocolate (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;curiouschocolate.com). You can subscribe and you will receive some sort of unique chocolate every month. Next month&#x27;s chocolate is Bacon Chocolate. I would love to hear what you think, get some feedback, and if you are interested, I would love it if you subscribed. Thanks!
======
debacle
For $14 I can get almost a pound of any chocolate I want from any of half a
dozen very good chocolate shops within ten minutes of my house. What is the
net wt of the chocolate you're going to be sending? How are you going to
handle climate control? Chocolate that has turned waxy is almost inedible.

------
wikwocket
The service idea is fine (although I'm sure there are many other places that
offer something like this, there is no such thing as too much chocolate on the
internet), but your web design is a bit lacking.

For starters, any service trying to push food items needs pictures. Lots of
pictures, huge ones. You only have one pic of chocolate, and if you don't like
bacon covering the chocolate, you're turned off.

Secondly, since you are trying to get paid signups immediately, you can work a
bit harder to establish trust. Add a few more pages. About us, FAQ, contact
us, past months' offerings. Fill in the web design so it doesn't look like so
stark. Show me you're a reputable merchant, that values security and privacy,
and that I can reach if my chocolate doesn't show up.

If you find it hard to get paid signups right away, consider an alternate call
to action. Maybe people can sign up for your newsletter with chocolate-related
recipes every month. Maybe they can get email reminders when you offer a new
month's flavor.

If you are looking for additional inspiration, go to the Kickstarter food
section. There are lots of little bakeries and home kitchens there that have
had viral campaigns for cookies, brownies, etc. See what worked for the
biggest successes there.

